

Reduce stress - with science - thomasfl
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/07/stress/
This link is to an excerpt of a full article in the last issue of Wired magazine out now. Interestingly training doesn't necessarily reduce stress, while meditation often does. The article contains some interesting observations on stressed baboons.
======
PlanetFunk
Not sure why you've put "reduce" in the title. It's an excerpt of an article
about Robert Sapolsky and stress entitled "stress", and mentions nothing about
reducing it, other than it's bad for a number of reason - and hence you
probably should decrease it...

------
adziki
with Science!

